# Its what i like to do(part 2) - 44 pics



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

above and below pics of swarming cownose rays.










catch and release ray.










just practicing snagging, i let him go










the snagging hook.











first lemon i caught in my life. 










rocket going up into space.



















60 hour offshore fishing trip: it was during the days when all the snook and other fish were dying due to the extreme cold a few years ago. max depth 400 feet.








































































































































i think this fish was around 44/45 inches.










other peoples catch.













































































































































































i still got some more to go for those who haven't seen yet(these aren't new photos). even got some vids too. if i get back out i will put a report up. i will state this......... I, in fact have lost more fish in my life then caught. grouper, snapper, snook, big sharks small sharks just name it. yeah i wish i was like the anglers who always catches and hardly ever loses a fish. i feel bad i lost way too many decent fish. all im doing is practicing lol.

oh i almost forgot i got this redfish which i released back in the water. man i must be crazy hahah.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Good bunch of fish! :yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta post pic heavy!!!! good deal!!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job dude! Whack em and stack em!

Alex


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I love picture reports. Great catches! Keep em coming!


----------

